# Scotch/Whiskey/Bourbon



## Makalakumu (Jan 21, 2009)

So, what is your favorite?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> So, what is your favorite?


I used to like, 
Jack Daniels #7 for whiskey
Crown Royal for Bourbon
Never did care much for Scotch (sorry Scotty) 
Quervo for Tequila 
Stolichnaya for Wodka (winks to Chekov)
Bacardi for Rum 

But being sober 20 years ... well... thanks for the m-me-*hic* mmemmories  :drink2tha


----------



## tellner (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have the money or inclination to become a whiskey connoisseur, but there are a few I like...

Bushmill's
The Macallan (not too fond of the over-peaty single malts)
Maker's Mark


----------



## Steve (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm definitely not an expert pallatr but I like lots of different single malts.  My favorite compromise between price and taste is the glenlivet 15 yr French oak reserve.  

I enjoy the peatiness of an islay scotch with a good cigar.


----------



## harlan (Jan 22, 2009)

So many whiskies...so little time. 

To date, I've only explored single malts. My favorite depends on my mood and the company. LOL!

MacCallan (12 yr...don't care for the 18)
Oban
Cragganmore
Dalmore


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 22, 2009)

I generally favor Maker's Mark for social drinking.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

For scotch I prefer the Ardbeg 10.

Bourbon I like the Wild Turkey Rare Breed.  Gotta love it's straight from the barrel 108+ proof.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I used to like,
> Jack Daniels #7 for whiskey
> Crown Royal for Bourbon
> Never did care much for Scotch (sorry Scotty)
> ...



Crown Royal is a Canadian Whiskey, not a bourbon.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 22, 2009)

When I was young I rank Scoth.
Now Im older and drink JD


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 22, 2009)

For Whisky (yes, yes, I know about the spellings), I prefer sour mash, Tennessee whisky.  Surprisingly, George Dickel #12, being less expensive than other whiskies, is very good, as is the slightly less expensive George Dickel #8.  Their Cascade Hollow entry-level offering isn't too bad either.  

Basically, the state ABC stores charge $23.49 for a liter bottle of #12, a wee bit less for #8.  17 bucks for a fifth, so it's a great bang / buck.  

Jack Daniels is also good, but not worth the extra several dollars for a liter bottle, compared to Dickel.  Gentleman's Jack is excellent, but for that price, I'll just spend a wee bit more and go for the single malt scotch (Glenfiddich).  

I'll gladly drink any of the above, though, just using some ice.  

For scotch, I do enjoy certain single malts.  Glenfiddich 12 year old is a good-tasting scotch at a reasonable price (40 bucks), as is Glenlivet 12 year, but the Glenfiddich 18 year old is ever so smooth, and still only costs 65 bucks.  10 year old Glenmorangie is decent, and has a nice, clean, crisp taste to it, although I do know that a good number of single malt snobs look down on me for enjoying it (no big deal to me).  

I never did like Speyburn...

Back in October, I did enjoy a bottle of the Macallan 18 year old single malt, that I opened up after passing my sandan exam.    Success never tasted so good!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2009)

None are on my list of favorites, but whiskey is my preference of the three.


----------



## tellner (Jan 22, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> When I was young I rank Scoth.
> Now Im older and drink JD


 
Every time I've tried to drink Old #7 Varnish Remover it's hit my stomach, bounced and tried to escape.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

I LOVE the smokey peaty Islay malts.  Lagavulin.  Laphroaig.  Ardbeg.  All good stuff.  Impossible to find in Hawaii.


----------



## tellner (Jan 22, 2009)

Coincidentally:

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...res/the-ten-best-scotch-whiskies-1488408.html


----------



## jarrod (Jan 22, 2009)

okay, now for those of us who always drink on a budget...

i used to drink old crow like it was water.  but now that i've matured, i prefer ten high or early times.  

i also like black velvet.  for some reason, i only drink scotch at bars, & i just order a well & never pay attention to the brand.

jf


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 22, 2009)

Whenever I visit my parents, I mistakenly take a bottle from my dad's Johnny Walker stash. It's cool, because there's more the next time I visit. But that's blended (JW Black) whiskey, right?

I like Jameison a lot... To go along with my Guinness kick.

In terms of vodka I'll go with clean, cheap, and quality (it does exist in the vodka world): Svedka.

Tequila: Petron

Rum: has to be Sailor Jerry. I love that woman. So many good laughs over that lady.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

tellner said:


> Coincidentally:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...res/the-ten-best-scotch-whiskies-1488408.html



I can't believe that JW Black even made that list.  It's okay, but it shouldn't be top 10.  Definitely NOT number 1.  WTF!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> I can't believe that JW Black even made that list.  It's okay, but it shouldn't be top 10.  Definitely NOT number 1.  WTF!


I agree.  I'm much more incline to agree with Jim Murray or Michael Jackson than some webzine.


----------



## tellner (Jan 22, 2009)

The Independent is just "some webzine". It's a highly respected newspaper.

I think the reason they included JWB and put it first is the price. There had to be something that a person on a limited income could identify with.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

tellner said:


> The Independent is just "some webzine". It's a highly respected newspaper.
> 
> I think the reason they included JWB and put it first is the price. There had to be something that a person on a limited income could identify with.


Even considering that it is a well respected newspaper, it was labeled as the 10 best scotches, not the best value for the  price.  JW black is a decent scotch, but even in blended whiskies, there are better values.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2009)

Laphroaig {http://www.laphroaig.com/whiskies/index.asp?expanded=our_whiskies}and Auchentoshan {http://www.auchentoshan.co.uk/whiskies/}are top of my list along with Jura Superstition {http://www.isleofjura.com/whisky/range/detail.cfm?contentid=228}.

That list in the Independant was obviously designed to a shopping list of attributes along with actual taste and quality; tho' there were indeed some good whisky's on it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

I apologize for coming across argumentative.  Whiskey (and whisky) is a particular passion of mine.  Taste in beverages is after all subjective.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 22, 2009)

Not to worry, good sir, I reckon your point was well made, especially with regard to the subjectavism (made up word?) of anything to do with alcohol :tup:.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 22, 2009)

Yum!

Bourbon: 1st choice Bookers straight, 2nd choice Makers Mark Manhattan.

Other: Bushmills Black


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Yum!
> 
> Bourbon: 1st choice Bookers straight, 2nd choice Makers Mark Manhattan.
> 
> Other: Bushmills Black


Bookers is one helluve bourbon.  I wish Wild Turkey would follow it's lead and not filter their single barrel bourbons.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

I finished a bottle of Bowmore 18 year old Islay a few days ago.  I'm sad to see the bottom because I know I'm not going to get anymore for a long time.  My brother came out to visit and gifted it to me...that's about the only way I can get good real scotch out here.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> I finished a bottle of Bowmore 18 year old Islay a few days ago.  I'm sad to see the bottom because I know I'm not going to get anymore for a long time.  My brother came out to visit and gifted it to me...that's about the only way I can get good real scotch out here.


I've never had the Bowmore.  How does it compare to the big three of Islay?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I've never had the Bowmore.  How does it compare to the big three of Islay?



It's pretty good, but the others do it better.  The Bowmore has a bit more of a bite then I like.  Although, when you drink it with some ice, it mellows a bit.  I'd throw in some rocks and let it sit for a couple of minutes before drinking.  

The Lagavulin 18 is the Valhalla of Islay Scotch.  Nothing I've ever tried has ever come close to that.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> It's pretty good, but the others do it better.  The Bowmore has a bit more of a bite then I like.  Although, when you drink it with some ice, it mellows a bit.  I'd throw in some rocks and let it sit for a couple of minutes before drinking.
> 
> The Lagavulin 18 is the Valhalla of Islay Scotch.  Nothing I've ever tried has ever come close to that.


Do they have White Horse blended whisky where you live?  The primary malt in it is Laguvilin.  It's pretty peaty and smokey for a blend.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope.  We have hardly any selection of whisky out here.  I imagine if I did happen to find it somewhere in Honolulu, it would be twice as expensive as on the Mainland.

I'll trade scotch for surfing lessons!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

I did not know that about White Horse, though.  I bet a friend could pick some up back in MN.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Nope.  We have hardly any selection of whisky out here.  I imagine if I did happen to find it somewhere in Honolulu, it would be twice as expensive as on the Mainland.
> 
> I'll trade scotch for surfing lessons!


If I ever find myself out thataway, I'll take you up on that!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 22, 2009)

One of these days, I'm going to go to Scotland with the specific purpose to visit some of these places and taste their Scotch.  Of course, I'd do other things while there, but that would be high on the list.  I'd love to visit the island of Islay.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 22, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> One of these days, I'm going to go to Scotland with the specific purpose to visit some of these places and taste their Scotch.  Of course, I'd do other things while there, but that would be high on the list.  I'd love to visit the island of Islay.


Before you do, become a "Friend of Laphroig".  You'll own a square inch of the distillery grounds and you'll get a free dram.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of heavy peat tones, so I prefer Glenmorangie 10yr, and I managed to hook my mother-in-law on it as well.  Makes birthday presents easy.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 27, 2009)

Apparently, Costco (wholesale club, similar to Sam's Club) now sells their own brand of scotch.  This is just a rumor, but I have heard that their home brand (Kirkland) is actually The Macallan, and that their home brand of vodka is supposed to be Grey Goose...  

Looks like I'll need to experiment this weekend.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm, interesting.  I'll have to check also!  Right now, they have a sale on Jameson.  Since I don't drink much Whiskey, I can afford to have that be as cheap as I'll go.


----------

